
When cancel culture comes to newsrooms - jakobdabo
https://world.wng.org/2020/06/when_cancel_culture_comes_to_newsrooms
======
xemoka
It's not cancel culture, it's accountability. A company is accountable to its
workforce unless it wants to toss them out.

And really, come on, 1st amendment boloney has nothing to do with private
companies, I'm not even American and know that.

